

Patient stem cells used to make ‘heart disease-on-a-chip’ - elkingtowa
http://hsci.harvard.edu/news/patient-stem-cells-used-make-‘heart-disease-chip’

======
teekert
It's actually quite embarrassing what they are already calling "heart-on-a-
chip". Too bad for the first person/group to construct an actual heart on a
chip (which includes all tissues and functionalities).

